# Concerned About Floor



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

When you step on the floor in front of the fridge where the furnace is you can hear the tin from the heating duct as if you were steping directly on it. I am concered because not to long ago the boot came of where the antenna wire comes down into the camper and when it rained water came down through the attena crank onto the floor. Did this weaken my flooring or is the floor just not thick enough over the heater duct. One other thing is the back wall of the camper where the to pieces of paneling join together and has seam tape over it is coming apart has anyone had this happen? My warrenty runs out oct 19th so i want to make sure everything is fixed.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I would doubt it was from the water,especially if it only occurred one time and the problem was fixed. I can see it if it were over a long period of time and the water was not dried up. It is probably the thickness of the wood. Mine is the same way in my 329fbh without the noise.My two year old can make the floor move. They use thinner material to keep these things light.Although not ideal, I don't think it will be a problem. I would have the noise checked though just to make sure there isn't an issue with the duct work. Would like to see pictures of the paneling could be a number of things causing this. Probably not a major issue though.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The floor is 5/8" thick and will flex a little near cut out for the heater vents and in your case for the heater supply to the duct work. Not sure what can be done to correct this but let us know if you have something done and it works.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

The floors on the new Outbacks aren't 5/8 thick anymore. They are two layers of 1/8" luan mahogany, with staggered joints, laminated to 2 " of styrofoam. That's called trying to keep the weight down!

Doug


----------



## Jim P (Nov 10, 2009)

duggy said:


> The floors on the new Outbacks aren't 5/8 thick anymore. They are two layers of 1/8" luan mahogany, with staggered joints, laminated to 2 " of styrofoam. That's called trying to keep the weight down!
> 
> Doug


When you say changes in the floor, do you mean as of the 2011 model year? Our dealer told us that we were better off with the 2010 because there were changes coming to the floor in the next model year.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

duggy said:


> The floors on the new Outbacks aren't 5/8 thick anymore. They are two layers of 1/8" luan mahogany, with staggered joints, laminated to 2 " of styrofoam. That's called trying to keep the weight down!
> 
> Doug


Well pull a floor vent and take a picture, I would like to see that.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> The floors on the new Outbacks aren't 5/8 thick anymore. They are two layers of 1/8" luan mahogany, with staggered joints, laminated to 2 " of styrofoam. That's called trying to keep the weight down!
> 
> Doug


Well pull a floor vent and take a picture, I would like to see that.
[/quote]

I'll do that when I get a chance. I had a floor vent start to lift because the screw at one end stripped out of the floor. I removed the vent and dropped the boot to take a look. Wasn't much there. Now another screw is lifting. When I fix that, I'll take a picture. I'm not sure when this changed. Ours is an early 2011, and no real difference from the 2010s.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

On the subject of construction, the walls aren't what they say on the website, either. I just checked again right now, and the Outback website says

*Walls - Construction *

 1 1/2" welded aluminum walls with R9 insulation
 Solid block foam insulation
I have measured mine at a couple door openings, and the walls are 1" aluminum frames, not 1 1/2". My old trailer (Surveyor by Forest River) had 1 1/2" walls, and I noticed these were thinner, so I measured. You can also see under the kitchen sink, where the outside campkitchen is cut through the wall.

Doug


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

Well i am taking the camper to dealer on monday for a few warrenty issues and will have them look at the floor. I will post what they say about it when i get the camper back which probably wont be till next friday.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Mine also flexes in the same spot. I also had a vent with a stripped screw in the bunkhouse that I found at the PDI the tech fixed. I asked about the floor at the PDI and he said the lightweight flooring was the cause.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine has flex as well.... i would say it is normal, as it is that way in every newer one i have been in. I don't believe that rain coming in casued it.

In checking Keystones website and looking at the brochures, the 2008 still shows 5/8 floor, the 2009 and newer brochures show "staggered luan"


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

Got the word from the dealer today. They say the flex in the floor is normal. The two pieces of panel on back wall of camper is just held together with tape and just needed to be retaped.


----------

